#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Which country in SE Asia is the easiest for a foreigner to live in with respect to vi

## Hugh Cow

I believe Malaysia is very easy visa wise if you buy a house. What is your view Tdorians? A question just out of interest in comparison to Thailand.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

An awful lot depends on whether you're married to a citizen of the country.

----------


## Dillinger

Cambodia

----------


## terry57

Suppose it all depends on how much Dosh ya got eh.

If you flush with cash then pick anywhere ya want really. 

Can always meet Visa requirements anywhere if the wallet is full and flowin over.

----------


## thaimeme

> Cambodia


Toss up between Cambodia and Malaysia - from purely the visa perspective.

----------


## rickschoppers

Given those two choices, I would probably pick Malaysia along the NE coast, but I still prefer Thailand.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Not that hard here. Very few foreigners.

----------


## terry57

People give Cambodia the green light but it's backward as fuk compared to Thailand.

Further more, it's moving so fast it will not be to far behind Thailand but will always be behind Thailand in infrastructure and Medical.  

Don't get seriously sick over there for Fuk sakes. 

Not my go. 

Plenty of other places to go but Thailand still ticks my box.  :Smile: 

Ignore the Political bullshit, the lying Thai retards and general fuking stupidness of the locals and it's all good.  :bananaman:

----------


## CaptainNemo

I would go for western marches of Cambodia, but that's because I've got links on both sides of that border. Terry is right about infrastructure... i think Camboland has the chance to grow, but it may not avoid the problems that Thailand's had.

----------


## thaimeme

> I would go for western marches of Cambodia, but that's because I've got links on both sides of that border. Terry is right about infrastructure... i think Camboland has the chance to grow, but it may not avoid the problems that Thailand's had.


As long as Cambodia's political infrastructure mirrors Thailand, it will remain the same.

Some circles might consider this to be beneficial than the detriment of trying to be something else.

----------


## Luigi

Probably Cambodia.

Thailand ain't that hard.

Get married, or work, or have a kid, or retire, or study, go and get a 12 month extension of stay, then give the local motosai taxi bloke yer passport and 200 baht to report for you every 90 days.

----------


## rickschoppers

^^
I was not aware Cambodia's political infrastructure mirrored that of Thailand. Please clarify.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yes. Please do. I find the cambo political landscape vastly different. First time I went there was 96 and they had untac "assisting " with the first free election they have ever had, granted there are similarities, both are kingdoms and both subscribe to the chicken head theory of whoever has the most money and Lamborghini should obviously be in charge :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  comparing cambo politics to Thai politics is perhaps chalk and cheese. Or same same but different

----------


## CaptainNemo

I reckon Cambo is much more laid back in terms of some rules... no LM, low thresholds on setting companies, chilled about herb, a bit less in terms of others... lots of rules about marrying local bint... it seems to be a little more investment-friendly, because it needs to be to get itself moving. I hope Burma starts getting its act together too. The trouble with Toyland is that locals use rules against you when you start showing your innate superiority, whereas Cambos just shoot yow waaath  :Very Happy:

----------


## UrbanMan

The elephant in the room being, how do the local mores compare regarding girlfriend/sex acquisition?

----------


## Chico

Hasn't hun sen just threatened military involvement if he doesn't win the next election.?

Maybe same same Thailand :Smile:

----------


## justme2017

Thailand is by far the easiest if you have 500K Baht you can get the Elite visa. I applied for mine and have one and I can say it can't get much easier than that. 500K a copy of your passport and a pulse is all that is required. 

No bank accounts with minimum balances or financial checks of any kind. The OP mentioned Malaysia which you need quite a bit of money to qualify for. If you can afford the Malaysian visa scheme the TE program is a financial pin prick.

Not everybody will find value in the TE program but it certainly does qualify as one of the easiest visas to get anywhere on the planet.

----------


## CaptainNemo

^ you paid £12 grand for a visa?!
I think living near easy access to leaving a foreign country is always a sensible consideration... so proximity to borders, ports, and airports.
A coastal border region with low traffic density and an airport is thus a prime location.

----------


## justme2017

> ^ you paid £12 grand for a visa?!
> I think living near easy access to leaving a foreign country is always a sensible consideration... so proximity to borders, ports, and airports.
> A coastal border region with low traffic density and an airport is thus a prime location.


I am under 50 and not married and need to live in Thailand. So what else was I supposed to do? Anyway he the OP didn't say cheapest he said easiest and I don't think it can be argued that there is any easier visa than that.

----------


## aging one

> I am under 50 and not married and need to live in Thailand. So what else was I supposed to do? Anyway he the OP didn't say cheapest he said easiest and I don't think it can be argued that there is any easier visa than that.



Sorry but:


Damn you have hooked a fair few. Well done in only a couple of days.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by justme2017
> 
> I am under 50 and not married and need to live in Thailand. So what else was I supposed to do? Anyway he the OP didn't say cheapest he said easiest and I don't think it can be argued that there is any easier visa than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but:
> 
> 
> Damn you have hooked a fair few. Well done in only a couple of days..


Are you saying that I am not a member of the TE program? I can offer pretty conclusive proof. Anyway I knew somebody would have to say something like this it seems the TE card is a lightning rod.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> ^ you paid £12 grand for a visa?!
> I think living near easy access to leaving a foreign country is always a sensible consideration... so proximity to borders, ports, and airports.
> A coastal border region with low traffic density and an airport is thus a prime location.
> 
> 
> I am under 50 and not married and need to live in Thailand. So what else was I supposed to do? Anyway he the OP didn't say cheapest he said easiest and I don't think it can be argued that there is any easier visa than that.


"Easy" is kind of relative... "what else were you supposed to do"?! seems a bit of an odd question...
I mean, this isn't an investment qualification, you actually handed over that much money, permanently to the Thai government, in exchange for a piece of paper?
Or what...? What do you get for that?

----------


## terry57

^

He gets a 5 year Visa, no ninety day reports, multi entry. 

Free transfers from Airport to home. VIP entry through Immigration.

Basically left alone for 5 years. No age requirement. 

Something like that.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

> ^
> 
> He gets a 5 year Visa, no ninety day reports, multi entry. 
> 
> Free transfers from Airport to home. VIP entry through Immigration.
> 
> Basically left alone for 5 years. No age requirement. 
> 
> Something like that.


Lounge access too.


Works out about a pint of Guinness a day from the Robin Hood.

----------


## terry57

^

If you do the sums on what it costs for Visas for five years and associated costs going the " Elite " way could be beneficial to people.

If ya got the spare dosh and ya are committed to stay for 5 years then why not.  ?

Money makes life easy.

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by justme2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> ...


I meant that in the sense that I am under 50 and not married or working here. This seems to be the easiest option for those of us in that situation. It costs less than the visa hops I would have had to do. Those options are also being closed down. 

So yes, I am dead serious that the visa is very easy to obtain. The price could be argued and always probably will be but there is really no easier way to obtain a visa.

----------


## justme2017

> ^
> 
> He gets a 5 year Visa, no ninety day reports, multi entry. 
> 
> Free transfers from Airport to home. VIP entry through Immigration.
> 
> Basically left alone for 5 years. No age requirement. 
> 
> Something like that.


The 90 day report thing is inaccurate. There is no way to escape that to the best of my knowledge. Although TE will handle it for you if you wish.

----------


## terry57

^

Yep,

That's part of the package for sure.

Pay the money once and Job done.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

After taking an hour and three quarters to get through check in and immigration the other day...

Be fukin worth it just for that.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> ^
> 
> If you do the sums on what it costs for Visas for five years and associated costs going the " Elite " way could be beneficial to people.
> 
> If ya got the spare dosh and ya are committed to stay for 5 years then why not.  ?
> 
> Money makes life easy.


Alright, I guess I can kind of see that... but for someone married to a Thai, it seems a bit mental... you wouldn't get anywhere near that for 5 years of visas, and most can live without the fancy stuff.  I bet you Cambo's easier, but perhaps less luxurious ;p

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I've got to get a new cambo visa this week.

Bung it in with the local travel agent and he comes back a few days laterr with a one year Visa. 

$290

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> If you do the sums on what it costs for Visas for five years and associated costs going the " Elite " way could be beneficial to people.
> 
> If ya got the spare dosh and ya are committed to stay for 5 years then why not.  ?
> 
> ...


How is Cambodia easier than what I described? The OP made no mention of price and in fact cited the Malaysian second home scheme which requires much more money to do.

To get the TE you email them, send them a couple of pictures, make payment and go get the stamp affixed. If you apply outside of Thailand they will affix the visa when you go to the airport and no trip to immigration is necessary. Not sure it gets much easier.

I guess it would be similar in Cambodia. Go to Lucky motor bike shop pay some money and wait a couple of days?

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> If you do the sums on what it costs for Visas for five years and associated costs going the " Elite " way could be beneficial to people.
> 
> If ya got the spare dosh and ya are committed to stay for 5 years then why not. ?
> 
> ...


 
Even obtaining the 5-year multientry, one still has to jump through the omnipresent bureaucracy loops.

Appears to be convenient on the surface, yet it ain't.

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> ...


No visa is created for convenience. Name the easiest visa to get in Asia. That's what the thread is about. Care to add your opinion about what is the easiest visa?

----------


## CaptainNemo

> How is Cambodia easier than what I described?


From what I see, Cambodia just has fewer rules and lower thresholds for stuff like visiting there, setting up a business there, hanging around there, because, it's a shithole and it needs the investment to drag itself up.
I think there are some user-friendly places in south and central america and the British and commonwealth islands... and without knowing much about your nationality or what you do for living or what kind of set up you are aiming for etc... I can't really do more than sort of generalise, can I?!

When you say "easiest" it sounds like you are just talking about the actual application process... maybe I'm talking about something slightly different?


...ah Asia... you mean far east only? Phils might be ok as well as Cambo

----------


## justme2017

> Originally Posted by justme2017
> 
> 
> How is Cambodia easier than what I described?
> 
> 
> From what I see, Cambodia just has fewer rules and lower thresholds for stuff like visiting there, setting up a business there, hanging around there, because, it's a shithole and it needs the investment to drag itself up.
> I think there are some user-friendly places in south and central america and the British and commonwealth islands... and without knowing much about your nationality or what you do for living or what kind of set up you are aiming for etc... I can't really do more than sort of generalise, can I?!
> 
> ...


Application process to having the stamp in your passport. I am not sure there is another way to judge this?


This is beyond the scope of a visa. Thailand is quite frankly one of the worst countries in the world to do business in. The OP  was easy visas, and which country has them. 

I am not going to stick around much longer, but the visa was easy.

----------


## CaptainNemo

We seem to be divided by a common language...

----------


## justme2017



----------


## CaptainNemo

::chitown:: 

(you have to remove the "s" from "https"... and ... no I'm going to play nice ...  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Seekingasylum

He still reports and applies annually for his year stamp within the currency of the Elite concession, as I understand it. But yes, as a means of remaining in Thailand with some certainty whilst under 50 it is a good way to go.

If one is under 50, not hampered by wedlock to a Thai,  has a good income plus disposable dosh and needed ready and easy access to Thailand, I would plump for the Malaysia M2H which permits home ownership among other benefits without the usual Thai shit, and would qualify me for a Thai METV permitting unfettered travel.

With the advent of cheap and convenient low cost airlines, it would be a no brainer. Based in KL or Penang and in downtown BKK within two hours, its a perfect blend.

----------


## Dillinger

> Based in KL or Penang and in downtown BKK within two hours, its a perfect blend.


hmmm, what has Bangkok got that KL doesnt have? :Smile:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> Based in KL or Penang and in downtown BKK within two hours, its a perfect blend.
> 
> 
> hmmm, what has Bangkok got that KL doesnt have?


Not been to KL since 97 but hear it's pretty tame plus pricey. 

Guess you've smashed the guff so I'll take your word on it mate...  :Smile:

----------


## justme2017

If you have any money the PE visa from Thai Elite is the easiest by far. The MM2H visa in Malaysia takes some work. Cheap and easy are two different things.

----------


## Hugh Cow

The phillipines looked reasonably easy from what I read think you can get a holiday visa for 30 days then renew for 30 days more then you can get a longer stay up to about 18 months. Maybe someone with experience from the phil can elaborate. think its about 3 hours to thailand. The retirement visa looked easier to as long as you had a pension. am not sure on safety issues there. again maybe some Phil expat can elaborate or point to an existing thread.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I have been a permanent resident for years. Once a year wife drops by local immigration and pays $5 to renew my certificate. Every five years I have to go to main immigration to get a new ID card.

----------


## PeeCoffee

That's sounds fairly uncomplicated ...as long as one is married to a filapina.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^True.

----------


## Norton

Is there a financial requirement Davis?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^No. I think there is one for a retirement visa, but not for what I have.

----------


## Immigrunt

I've never understood why the poorer countries make it harder for westerners to enter (Laos, Cambo, Vietnam, Myanmar all need visas) and the richer countries make it easier (Malaysia and Singapore 90 days no visa required) when it's the opposite for Thais travelling abroad worldwide. I guess it's a communism thing.

----------


## Luigi

> I've never understood why the poorer countries make it harder for westerners to enter (Laos, Cambo, Vietnam, Myanmar all need visas) and the richer countries make it easier (Malaysia and Singapore 90 days no visa required)


You must be a bit dumb, then.

Both Malaysians and Singaporeans can travel to Europe visa free for 90 days (out of 180 days), 90 days no visa required, as you put it.


Nationals from the poorer countries you mentioned cannot, and thus need visas.

Some countries allow Thais to enter for 90 days without a visa, such as Brazil, and thus Brazilians can enter Thailand for 90 days without a visa too. 

Who'd a thunk it could work like that, eh.

----------


## Immigrunt

Not always so. Japanese Koreans and Taiwanese have long been free to enter Thailand freely but have only recently been offered it themselves, so it's not all about reciprocal arrangements.

----------


## cyrille

You really are one dim mofo.

Note anything about Japanese, Koreans and Taiwanese that might make them more attractive to Thailand? A reason why they might break from the pattern of reciprocity that mao mentioned?








Clue: $

----------


## Immigrunt

I was actually interested in your response for once cy, so I read it. I needn't have bothered because it's typically numbskulled and illogical. I won't make that mistake again.

If North Asian tourist money is so important to Thais they they'll act unilaterally, it goes against the logic of why Vietnam or Brazil for example requires visas for many visitors of wealthy countries.

----------


## cyrille

> I was actually interested in your response for once cy, so I read it. I needed have bothered because it's numbskulled and illogical.


Precisely why I knew you wouldn't be able to resist responding to it! 

 :rofl: 


And you're reading this too, but won't respond beyond another tedious load of shite about your ignore list.

Shit smeggly, could you _be_ any more transparent?  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Not always so. Japanese Koreans and Taiwanese have long been free to enter Thailand freely but have only recently been offered it themselves, so it's not all about reciprocal arrangements.


It is in all the countries that you 'never understand' about and named - Malaysia, Singapore, Laos, Cambodia, Myanmar.




> I've never understood why


Do you understand now, or are you still all confuddled over it?

----------


## tamsin

> Originally Posted by CaptainNemo
> 
> 
> ^ you paid £12 grand for a visa?!
> I think living near easy access to leaving a foreign country is always a sensible consideration... so proximity to borders, ports, and airports.
> A coastal border region with low traffic density and an airport is thus a prime location.
> 
> 
> I am under 50 and not married and need to live in Thailand.* So what else was I supposed to do?* Anyway he the OP didn't say cheapest he said easiest and I don't think it can be argued that there is any easier visa than that.


You just off the boat?

----------


## Scottish Gary

> I've never understood why the poorer countries make it harder for westerners to enter (Laos, Cambo, Vietnam, Myanmar all need visas) and the richer countries make it easier (Malaysia and Singapore 90 days no visa required) when it's the opposite for Thais travelling abroad worldwide. I guess it's a communism thing.


 I reckon they just dont want overrun with foreign criminals and sex tourists

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Are you saying that I am not a member of the TE program? I can offer pretty conclusive proof. Anyway *I knew somebody would have to say something like this* it seems the TE card is a lightning rod.


*Ahem*, you opened that door yourself?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I know of two, very different farangs, who've purchased that TE ticket, and with relative financial ease to their purses. However, but they're certainly not boasting about it, or offering to "prove" it, especially on an open internet debate platform, *eh?*

----------


## TizMe

> ^No. I think there is one for a retirement visa, but not for what I have.


For retirement visa in PH.

35 to 49 Years Old  = US$50,000.00

50 years old and Above:

  A. With Pension = US$10,000.00

  B. Without Pension = US$20,000.00

PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

* May be used for investment/s in RFO Real Estate Properties;

* Investment value must be at least US$50,000.00

----------


## chassamui

> I won't make that mistake again.


Which is why you will remain the forum oaf on such matters.

----------


## VocalNeal

Indonesia does not require proof of income for retirement visa. After 5 single year retirement visas one can get a 5 year one. First one is expensive as it has to be done through an agent after that it looks OK cost wise.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Not Myanmar! Overpriced and while in theory owning a condo is possible getting the paperwork together is very hard and will involve some money under the table. I still think living in Thailand rivals most of its neighbors in terms of quality of life and house prices. I'd be looking at that 5 year visa if I was in the OPs position.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Not Myanmar! Overpriced and while in theory owning a condo is possible getting the paperwork together is very hard and will involve some money under the table. I still think living in Thailand rivals most of its neighbors in terms of quality of life and house prices. I'd be looking at that 5 year visa if I was in the OPs position.


  :tumbs:

----------


## Ashlyn Casalegno

I got visa to Cambodia two times. Both was successful

----------


## terry57

I'm going back to Cambodia next month, be the first time back in ten years.

I'll bet ya 55 baht that I'll be very happy coming back to Thailand.  :spam2: 

Just goin for a look see with my Handbag.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> I've never understood why the poorer countries make it harder for westerners to enter (Laos, Cambo, Vietnam, Myanmar all need visas) and the richer countries make it easier (Malaysia and Singapore 90 days no visa required) when it's the opposite for Thais travelling abroad worldwide. I guess it's a communism thing.


...surely not because the likes of TuskegeeBen don't want farang in their country taking all the best women and improving the gene pool.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sabang

> I'll bet ya 55 baht that I'll be very happy coming back to Thailand


I'll raise ya 45, and pay you 100 bht to go back to Thailand (that includes the handbag). I'm very impressed by Siem Reap, the Cambodian people, and the overall direction of the country. frankly, I would prefer to live there.

----------


## cyrille

Why don't you?

----------


## sabang

Reasons. As the saying goes, watch this space.

----------


## kjun12

> ^^
> I was not aware Cambodia's political infrastructure mirrored that of Thailand. Please clarify.


Both are very corrupt and this prevents progress to a better life for the people.

----------


## terry57

> I'll raise ya 45, and pay you 100 bht to go back to Thailand (that includes the handbag). I'm very impressed by Siem Reap, the Cambodian people, and the overall direction of the country. frankly, I would prefer to live there.


Na,

I thought it was a shit pit the first time i went, only going bak to show the Handbag Angkor Wat and the fact Airfares were piss cheap and scored a top hotel at half price. 

I'm sure the Infrastructure has improved ( had to Eh, people are OK but it just will never achieve all the good stuff Thailand has.

So why do you not go live there ? 

You can then report back on what it's really like.

----------


## terry57

Actually, I might not even be going . 

I need to get an online Visa arranged and my ugly head shot is staggering bad and evil. :Smile: 

They may take one look and bin it.  
Ive been sick this week, that's my excuse EH.  :spam2:

----------


## bnice2me

China is very difficult.. and if you want to talk about which country is easiest to get a visa to teach in.. I can definitely say that China, South Korea and the Middle East (Kuwait) all have a lot of paperwork. China and SK by far are not easy countries to get a work visa!!! China has made it so difficult this year not only for new teachers to the country, but for people who move to a different city already living in China. 

I think Trump has not helped the situation!!

----------


## Shutree

I'm not sure this news piece merits a new thread on a Thai forum. Anyway, yesterday Malaysia announced big changes to its MM2H visa which will impact not only new but existing visa holders. Anyone with or aspiring to have an MM2H visa will despair:




PUTRAJAYA: The Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H) programme has been reactivated with several changes made to the policy.

The decision to bring back the programme was made following a Cabinet decision on July 14 and 30 as part of a strategy under the National Economic Recovery to boost the economy.

Announcing this, Home Ministry secretary-general Datuk Wan Ahmad Dahlan Abdul Aziz said the temporary halt of the programme last year had enabled his ministry as well as the Tourism, Arts and Culture Ministry to review and re-evaluate the MM2H programme.

“New applications can be submitted beginning October, and this process will be overseen by the Immigration Department,” he said on Wednesday (Aug 11).

Wan Ahmad Dahlan said while he was aware of the people’s concern over the entry of foreigners into the country via the programme, the government has agreed to set a ceiling on the number of participants, including the principal and their dependents at one time to be not more than 1% of the number of Malaysian citizens.

There are currently 57,478 holders of the MM2H passes, as well as their dependents.

The government has also introduced nine new conditions for those intending to apply for the programme, including participants must be in the country for at least 90 cumulative days in a year to ensure they truly contribute to the Malaysian economy.

Participants are also required to have an offshore income of at least RM40,000 a month, compared to RM10,000 previously and a fixed deposit account with a minimum of RM1mil, where 50% maximum withdrawal from a principal amount is allowed for the purpose of buying property, health and children’s education.

The age for those eligible to apply has now been placed under two categories, namely for those between the age of 35 and 49, and the other category is for those 50 years and above.

“The government is introducing this category (ages 35 to 49), so that only participants who are financially stable and with permanent employment can apply for the MM2H programme,” said Wan Ahmad Dahlan.

Malaysia My Second Home to be reactivated with changes, says Home Ministry | The Star

----------


## Backspin

> For retirement visa in PH.
> 
> 35 to 49 Years Old  = US$50,000.00
> 
> 50 years old and Above:
> 
>   A. With Pension = US$10,000.00
> 
>   B. Without Pension = US$20,000.00
> ...


$50,000 is pretty reasonable

----------


## katie23

^that was posted by Tizme in 2017.

New change this year: Philippines has removed the 35-49 year old category for SRRV. Only ppl 50 years old & above can apply. The monetary requirements are still the same. 

However, one cannot apply for the SRRV (retirement visa) from abroad right now and PH is not accepting foreign tourists at the moment.

----------


## cyrille

> I'm not sure this news piece merits a new thread on a Thai forum.


Posted elsewhere, but I think he posted it black on blue.




> Philippines has removed the 35-49 year old category for SRRV.


Gosh.

Fucked if I know what that means.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Fucked if I know what that means.


A wild stab in the dark would be that SRRV is the retirement visa for the Philippines that Tizme reported, socal quoted and Katie was referring to?

----------


## katie23

^yup, correct.

SRRV = special resident retirees visa

Previously, people aged 35-49 could apply, but they had a higher monetary requirement. This was targeted to mainly Korean & American military retirees. (I think in USA, one could retire after 20 years of service? So if one entered the military at 18, he/she could retire at 38 & be eligible for the SRRV program. I think there's a similar policy for South Koreans.)

However, in recent years there have been a lot of relatively young Chinese people using the SRRV. Some Senators expressed concern over this - that it might be a security risk. There was also the issue of the Chinese working here & not paying the proper taxes. To my knowledge, the SRRV doesn't allow one to work. 

So the PH govt suspended the SRRV program late last year (Sept or Oct?) - subject to review. 

The SRRV program is now open again, but they've removed the option for younger retirees (35 to 49 years old). One must be 50+ y.o. to apply, and must be in-country. 

There's a category of SRRV (SRRV Courtesy, I think) which is for military veterans of countries that PH has agreements with (USA, etc). The bank deposit for that one is only 1,500 usd. 

The PRA (Philippine Retirement Authority) which handles the SRRV conducts zoom orientations once in a while (to my knowledge). If interested, visit their website.

----------


## DC101

> ^yup, correct.
> 
> SRRV = special resident retirees visa
> 
> Previously, people aged 35-49 could apply, but they had a higher monetary requirement. This was targeted to mainly Korean & American military retirees. (I think in USA, one could retire after 20 years of service? So if one entered the military at 18, he/she could retire at 38 & be eligible for the SRRV program. I think there's a similar policy for South Koreans.)
> 
> However, in recent years there have been a lot of relatively young Chinese people using the SRRV. Some Senators expressed concern over this - that it might be a security risk. There was also the issue of the Chinese working here & not paying the proper taxes. To my knowledge, the SRRV doesn't allow one to work. 
> 
> So the PH govt suspended the SRRV program late last year (Sept or Oct?) - subject to review. 
> ...


Great information, thanks.

Philippines could well be the best choice for North American, British and North European people. People speak English and have open mind to foreigners. Problems are the infrastructure, or rahter lack of it - you really don't want to walk half a mile in total darkness - and crime. No guns signs outside schools tell a story that many in the US want to escape.

But considering everything, Philippines is a great place and I could live there.

----------


## DC101

Easiest place to live? In their finest hour, Thailand had it. But that's all gone. Now Philippines, Cambodia, Myanmar - Philippines for relative safety and Cambodia and Myanmar for the adventurous. Cambodia business visa compared with Thai... no contest. Malaysia is harder and Singapore is a very good first world option if you have a good well paying job and live there.

----------


## panama hat

> Philippines, Cambodia, Myanmar - Philippines for relative safety


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 



> Philippines could well be the best choice for North American, British and North European people.


Well, that excludes you . . .





> Malaysia is harder and Singapore is a very good first world option if you have a good well paying job and live there.


True, but better choices in the work and safety stakes - 8ish years in Sing and 12ish years in Malaysia and counting.  Far superior to Th, PH, MY, VN, CA etc... imho

----------

